# Photo Comments / Critique



## th33ch0 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I am new to photography and got some shots recently. Was looking for some feedback on 3 specific shots I took. Thanks for looking and any comments are appreciated.

http://images.nikonians.org/galleries/showphoto.php/photo/370282/ppuser/424090
http://images.nikonians.org/galleries/showphoto.php/photo/370105/ppuser/424090
http://images.nikonians.org/galleries/showphoto.php/photo/370103/ppuser/424090


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Excellent photos, not an expert so i can't give you alot of advice.


----------



## th33ch0 (Sep 22, 2011)

Added another for anyone who may be interested.


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

Flower is my favorite. I'm a sucker for macro shots. A nice sunrise shot of the bridge would look nice too.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## th33ch0 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Matt. just got a new 35mm lens that took that macro. I do want to get a sunrise of that bridge soon as well! I will be sure to post it so be on the lookout!


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

needs moar fisheye

still cool pics though


----------

